# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  قراءة شاملة للمشهد الإنتخابي في دائرة المفرق في غياب الحركة الاسلامية

## الحوت

خاضت الحركة الإسلامية في دائرة المفرق إنتخابات 1989 م و 1993 م و 2003 م ، وقاطعت إنتخابات1997 م ، وتغيب عن إنتخابات هذا العام 2007 م ، وبغيابها غلب الطيف العشائري على خريطة الترشيحات لهذه الإنتخابات ، حيث تخوضها (14) عشيرة بِ 018) مرشحا ، بالإضافة إلى (5) مرشحات يتنافسن على الكوتا النسائية .
• المشاقبة / بني حسن تخوض الإنتخابات بثلاثة مرشحين هم النائب السابق المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة نجل النائب السابق الشيخ فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي المشاقبة الذي شغل مقعدا في المجلس النيابي الثامن ( 8/7/1963م – 23/12/1966م ) والمحامي ناصر دخيل السمير المشاقبة ، والسيد أحمد سليمان طعيمة المشاقبة .
• الخزاعلة / بني حسن تخوضها بثلاثة مرشحين أيضا هم السيد تركي عقلة محمد أخو إرشيدة الخزاعلة ، والسيد مفلح محمد مفلح الخزاعلة الرفالي ، والمحامي فراس ضيف الله مكاري أخو إرشيدة الخزاعلة .
• الخوالدة / بني حسن تخوضها بأربعة مرشحين هم النائب السابق السيد نوَّاف فارس عليان الخوالدة ، والسيد مرشد عبد العزيز مجلي الخوالدة ، والدكتور تيسير محمد أحمد الخوالدة ، والمرشحة عن الكوتا النسائية نوره راشد غافل الخوالدة .
• الشديفات / بني حسن ، والعموش / بني حسن تخوضان الإنتخابات بمرشحين لكل منهما هم النائب السابق السيد فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات ، والسيد تيسير محمد عبد الله الشديفات ، والدكتور إبراهيم محمد سويلم الحسبان العموش ، والمرشحة عن الكوتا النسائية فتحية إرشيد حامد العموش .
• أبو عليم / بني حسن تخوضها يالنائب السابق الدكتور محمد طلب أبو عليم ، وعشيرة الحراحشة / بني حسن تخوضها بالمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية المحامية مهيند ممدوح أحمد الحراحشة . 
• أبو ربيع تخوضها بالنائب السابق المحامي غانم عامر أبو ربيع أبو ربيع ، وعشيرة أبو عليوي بالدكتور إبراهيم محمد فرج أبو عليوي ، وعشيرة أبو درويش بالمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية إعتدال خليل علي أبو درويش ، وعشيرة جرار بالسيد مازن سميح محمود جرار ، وعشيرة النعامي بالسيد يوسف عودة إبراهيم النعامي ، وعشيرة الطافش بالمرشحة مشاعل أحمد الفلاح الطافش ، وعشيرة أبو دغيم بالسيد جلال موسى سليمان أبو دغيم .
مراقبون للمشهد الإنتخابي في دائرة المفرق يتوقعون أن يواجه النائبان السابقان المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة والسيد فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات في ظل التشرذم الذي يفتت أصوات المشاقبة والشديفات معركة صعبة لإستعادة مقعديهما في المجلس القادم ، بينما يتوقعون أن تكون معركة النائبين السابقين الدكتور محمد أبو عليم ووالمحامي غانم أبو ربيع أقل سخونة في ظل إجماع عشيرتيهما عليهما .
موقع " أوعى .. أبو محجوب " رصد حراكا صامتا من بعض المرشحين باتجاه الحركة الإسلامية في محاولة لإستقطاب ثقلها التصويتي الذي لا يستهان به في دائرة المفرق ، و يتوقع مراقبون أن تلعب أصوات الإسلاميين وأنصارهم دور بيضة القبَّان في تعزيز فرصة المرشح الذي ستستقر عليه أصواتهم .
وإلى أن ينجلي غبار الإنتخابات عن نتائجها الرسمية نستذكر تجارب عشائر دائرة المفرق في إنتخابات سابقة : 
• المشاقبة خاضوا إنتخابات 2003 بثلاثة مرشحين هم المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي الذي فاز بالمقعد الأول من مقاعد الدائؤة الثلاثة بحصوله على 6224 صوتا ، والسيد عبد الله عايش عبد الله سليمان العليمات المشاقبة الذي حصل على 1328 صوتا ، والسيد علي راكان الدغمي الذي حصل على 352 صوتا . 
وفي انتخابات 1997م التي قاطعتها الحركة الإسلامية عاد المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة ليشغل المقعد النيابي بفوزه بالمركز الأول بحصوله على 5328 صوتا رغم وجود مرشح من المشاقبة هو رئيس بلدية المفرق الأسبق الشيخ عبد الله بصبوص الذي حصل على 1973 صوتا ، والسيد أحمد علي راشد العليمات المشاقبة الذي حصل على 164 صوتا . 
وفي انتخابات 1993م ترشح المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة إلى جانب مرشحين آخرين من المشاقبة ، وحافظ على مقعده النيابي حيث فاز بالمركز الأول بحصوله على (3762) صوتا ، بينما لم يحالف الفوز مرشحي المشاقبة الآخرين الدكتور الوزير السابق أمين المشاقبة الذي حصل على ( 2238) صوتا ، والدكتور سليمان المشاقبة الذي حصل على (1450) صوتا .
في انتخابات 1989م فاز المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي بالمركز الأول في دائرة المفرق الانتخابية بحصوله على (4052) بفارق (1113) عن الفائز بالمركز الثاني الدكتور محمد أبو عليم الذي حصل على (2839) صوتا ، وحصل السيد أحمد عبد ربه مبارك بصبوص المشاقبة على 166 صوتا ، وحصل السيد سليمان سيف العيد العليمات المشاقبة على 335 صوتا .

السؤال الذي سنعرف جوابه صباح 21 / 11 / 2007 م : هل سيحافظ المحامي النائب والوزير السابق عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة على مقعده النيابي لدورة نيابية خامسة في انتخابات 2007م ..؟؟؟
والجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي المشاقبة كان قد شغل مقعدا في المجلس النيابي الثامن ( 8/7/1963م – 23/12/1966م ) . 
• الحراحشة / بني حسن التي كانت قد تمثلت بالشيخ محمد العيطان في المجلس النيابي الأول والثالث ، لم يحالفها الحظ في إنتخابات 2003 حيث لم يتمكن مرشحها السيد محمد مقبل قسيم الحرحشي من الفوز حيث حصل على 1790 صوتا ، كما لم يسعف الحظ مرشحها في إنتخابات 1997 السيد نواف قاسم محمد العيطان باستعادة تمثيل العشيرة في المجلس ، حيث حصل على (1734) صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز ، ولم يخض الحراحشة إنتخابات 1993 م و1989 م .

• أبوعليم / بني حسن لم يحالف الحظ في إنتخابات 2003 م نائبها السابق الدكتور محمد طلب أبو عليم حيث حصل على 3023 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز رغم إجماع العشيرة عليه ، وكان قد فاز بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد الدائرة الثلاثة في إنتخابات 1997 م بحصوله على 3737 صوتا ، وحصل السيد ماجد سعد الطالب أبو عليم على 470 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1993 م عاد الدكتور أبو عليم ليشغل المقعد الثالث من مقاعد دائرة المفرق الثلاثة بحصوله على 2644 صوتا ، ولم ينافسه أحد من العشيرة فيها ، وكان الدكتور أبو عليم قد طرق أبواب المجلس النيابي الحادي عشر ( 1989 م ) بفوزه بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد دائرة الفرق الثلاثة بحصوله على 2839 صوتا ( قبل الصوت الواحد ) ، وخاض الإنتخابات إلى جانبه السيد عبدالله سعد الطالب أبو عليم وحصل على 2350 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز .
• الشديفات كانوا قد أوصلوا مرشحهم السيد فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات إلى المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر الذي أفرزته إنتخابات 2003 م بفوزه بالمقعد الثاني من المقاعد الأربعة المخصصة لدائرة المفرق الإنتخابية بحصوله على 4764 صوتا ، ولم يحالف الحظ في إنتخابات 1997 م السيد تركي مفلح عليان الشديفات حيث حصل على 1408 أصوات لم تمكنه من الفوز ، وفي إنتخابات 1993 م تشرذمت أصوات الشديفات على ثلاثة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد وهم الدكتور حسن عبد المجيد الشديفات ( 1196 صوتا ) والدكتور عبد الإله محمد الشديفات ( 718 صوتا ) والسيد موسى سليم عوَّاد الشديفات ( 424 صوتا ) ، وفي إنتخابات 1989 م لم يحالف الحظ السيد موسى سليم عواد الشديفات وكان مرشحا على قائمة حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي المدعومة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذي حصل على 2063 صوتا ، والسيد تركي مفلح عليان الشديفات ( 258 صوتا ) .
• الخزاعلة / بني حسن حالت (109) اصوات في إنتخابات 2003 م دون وصول السيد تركي عقلة محمد أخو إرشيدة الخزاعلة إلى المجلس الرابع عشر حيث حصل على 3969 صوتا بينما حصل مرشح الحركة الإسلامية الفائز بالمقعد الرابع من مقاعد الدائرة الأربعة على 4078 صوتا ، وحصل السيد مفلح محمد مفلح الخزاعلة الرفالي على 3553 صوتا ، وتكررت نفس الصورة في إنتخابات 1997 م حيث حالت 38 صوتا دون فوز السيد تركي عقلة أخو إرشيدة بالمقعد الثالث من مقاعد الدائرة الثلاثة حيث حصل على 2821 صوتا ، بينما حصل الفائز بالمقعد السيد نوفان فارس عليان الخوالدة على 2859 صوتا ، وحصل السيد عبد الله محمد كايد أخوإرشيدة الخزاعلة على 852 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1993 م فاز السيد عبد الله أخو إرشيدة الخزاعلة بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد الدائرة الثلاثة بحصوله عل 3186 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1989 م تشرذمت أصوات الخزاعلة على ثلاثة مرشحين فحالت (5 ) أصوات فقط دون فوز السيد عبد الله محمد الكايد أخوإرشيدة الخزاهلة بمقعد الدائرة الثالث حيث حصل على 2527 صوتا ، بينما حصل الفائز بالمقعد السيد نواف فارس الخوالدة على 2533 صوتا ، وحصل السيد عقله محمد الكايد أخوإرشيدة الخزاهلة على 1542 صوتا ، وحصل السيد مفلح عودة سليمان الخزاعلة على 312 صوتا .
• الخوالدة تشرذموا في إنتخابات 2003 م على (6) مرشحين فاز منهم مرشح الحركة الإسلامية السيد عبد المجيد سليم حمد الخوالدة بالمقعد الرابع من مقاعد الدائرة الأربعة بحصوله على 4078 صوتا ، وحصل السيد نواف فارس عليان الخوالدة على 1282 صوتا ، والسيد علي فارس عليان الخوالدة على 1127 صوتا ، والسيد أحمد عليان الخوالدة على 204 أصوات ، والسيد نايف إسماعيل مفلح الخوالدة على 169 صوتا ، والسيد محمد صبيح سليمان الخوالدة على 98 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1997 م تشرذم الخوالدة على أربعة مرشحين فاز منهم بالمقعد الثالث من مقاعد الدائرة الثلاثة السيد نواف فارس عليان الخوالدة بحصوله على 2859 صوتا ، وحصل الدكتولر المهندس إجريد ذيب مجلي الخوالدة على 1272 صوتا ، والسيد طه صبيح سليمان الخوالدة على 286 صوتا ، والسيد عيسى غافل خليف الخوالدة على 95 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات ترشح أربعة من الخوالدة لم يفز منهم أحد وهم : السيد نواف فارس الخوالدة ( 1228 صوتا ) ، والسيد نايف إسماعيل الخوالدة ( 850 صوتا ) ، والسيد عيسى فاضل الخوالدة ( 607 أصوات ) ، والسيد طه صبيح الخوالدة ( 484 صوتا ) ، وفي إنتخابات 1989م فاز مرشح الخوالدة الوحيد السيد نواف فارس الخوالدة بالمقعد الثالث من مقاعد الدائرة الثلاثة بحصوله على 2533 صوتا .
• العموش حال تشرذم أصواتهم في إنتخابات 2003 م دون وصولهم إلى المجلس الرابع عشر حيث حصل السيد إبراهيم محمد سويلم الحسبان العموش على 3831 صوتا ، وحصلت المرشحة هيا أحمد المحيسن العموش 398 صوتا ، ولو تجمعت هذه ألصوات للسيد إبراهيم الحسبان (4229 صوتا ) لكان فاز بمقعد الدائرة الرابع الذي فاز به مرشح الحركة الإسلامية السيد عبد المجيد الخوالدة الذي حصل على 4078 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1997 م لم يحالف الحظ السيد إبراهيم خلف عيادة الحسبان العموش الذي حصل على 2012 صوتا ، كما لم يحالف الحظ في إنتخابات 1993 م الدكتور محمود عودة الحسبان العموش الذي حصل على 1808 أصوات ، وفي إنتخابات 1989م حال تشرذم أصوات العموش على أربعة مرشحين دون فوز أي منهم وهم : السيد صالح محمد العيادة الحسبان العمش (2003 أصوات ) ، والسيد محمود عودة السالم الحسبان العموش ( 1740 صوتا ) ، والسيد جىل مرزوق فليح القلاب العموش ( 407 أصوات ) ، والسيد أحمد صالح عرمان العموش (400) ، وكان الفائز بمقعد الدائرة الثالث السيد نواف فارس الخوالدة قد حصل على 2533 صوتا .

----------

